# Car Sought After Manchester Drive-By Shooting



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Car Sought After Manchester Drive-By Shooting
Bullet Goes Through Car's Rear Windows

POSTED: 11:56 am EST March 3, 2006
UPDATED: 5:06 pm EST March 3, 2006
MANCHESTER, N.H. -- Police are investigating a drive-by shooting in downtown Manchester that shut down part of Elm Street on Friday morning.

Police said no one was hurt in the shooting. Witnesses heard a shot fired at about 10 a.m. at the corner of Elm and Amherst streets. Sgt. Mark Fowke said that the shot was fired at a car and appeared to come from a Ford Taurus that was driving by.

"As the Taurus passed him, someone in the car fired a weapon at the victim's car," Fowke said.

Police said the bullet went through both rear windows of a car owned by a 27-year-old Manchester man. They said that immediately after it happened, the man drove to a police station to give a description and to tell police he believed he was being followed.

"The victim indicated he saw him in the rearview mirror sometime on Elm Street," Fowke said.

The fact that the shooting happened during one of the busiest times of the day in one of the busiest parts of Manchester was not lost on those who work in the area.

"It could have been a kid walking or a mother and child," downtown store employee Gail Tucker said. "The kids are on vacation."

Tucker said that she was with a customer at the time of the shooting.

"We heard a loud pop and saw a silver car that went flying up the street," she said.

Police are asking for the public's help in solving a crime that they said could have been far more severe. Anyone with information is asked to call Manchester Crimeline at (603) 624-4040.

"There's certainly the potential for anyone to be injured by an errant round," Fowke said. "We are taking this seriously."

Police said the shot might have come from a blue Ford Taurus with Connecticut plates. The driver was described as a Hispanic man, and witnesses said there was a female passenger in the car.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

WOW, I thought when you got bored in NH you just did cow-tipping. I guess they're moving up in the food chain.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I would love th know the back story on this...like why the guy was being "followed" and why he thinks he was shot at.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Wow, a drive by in Manchester. Maybe you can start calling it Los Angeles East!


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

*Target of city drive-by has legal problems of his own*

By PAT GROSSMITH
Union Leader Staff 
4 hours, 29 minutes ago


 
A man authorities want to send back to prison on a drug charge was driving the car hit in a drive-by shooting Friday morning on Elm Street.

Yesterday, police identified Alkis A. Nakos, 28, of 117 Pine St. as the man driving the car hit by a bullet fired from a blue Ford Taurus.

Sgt. Mark S. Fowke, community information officer, said police are not releasing any other information regarding the shooting or Nakos.

He also said investigators "do not know for certain" whether the drive-by shooting was random.

The Attorney General's Office, in a case unrelated to Friday's shooting, wants Nakos sent back to prison for 10 to 20 years.

In 1998, Nakos was given two concurrent five- to 10-year sentences and a suspended 10- to 20-year sentence after pleading guilty to three drug charges.

Nakos was 17 years old and a student at Manchester West High School in March 1997 when he was arrested by police on drug charges.

According to court records, Nakos had with him $3,993 in cash, 25.38 grams of crack cocaine, several pagers and a loaded .22-caliber pistol.

He later pleaded guilty to two counts of selling crack cocaine and a third charge of possessing cocaine with the intent to sell it. A charge of felonious use of a firearm was dismissed in the plea bargain.

Nakos went to prison on the five- to 10-year sentence.

Assistant Attorney General Brian R. Graf, in documents filed in Hillsborough County Superior Court, wants the suspended sentence imposed because Nakos was allegedly not of good behavior.

He was arrested in June 2003 when his parole officer allegedly caught him with cocaine and marijuana. According to court records, Nakos had more than an ounce of cocaine and nearly 4 ounces of marijuana in his 1998 Lincoln Navigator when he was pulled over by the officer.

A jury, however, found him innocent of those charges.

The state then moved to have the previous 10- to 20-year suspended sentence imposed.

The drive-by shooting, which occurred Friday about 10:15 a.m., is this week's Crimeline Crime of the Week.

Police continue to search for the blue Ford Taurus, which had Connecticut plates. Nakos said someone in that car fired the gun.

He told investigators he was driving north on Elm Street, near Amherst Street, when he heard a popping sound he believed was a gunshot.

No one was injured.

The Ford was operated by a light-skinned Hispanic man. A woman with long curly hair was in the front passenger seat.

Anyone with information about the shooting or any other crime can call Manchester Crimeline at 624-4040. Crimeline pays up to $2,500 in cash for information leading to the arrest and indictment of those involved.

Crimeline guarantees the anonymity of all callers.



> I would love th know the back story on this...like why the guy was being "followed" and why he thinks he was shot at.


----------

